# Crow hunting on TV



## Bob Aronsohn

I got a call from John Zent from the NRA American Hunter Magazine a few days ago. He said "Bob, what are you doing this month" I said "what else, chasing crows" He said, "want to be on tv, I have a film crew that needs to shoot some very good film footage of a big time crow hunt" I said ok, lets do it. It will air on cable tv sometime next fall.

This has been the best crow season I've ever had since I've kept records dating back to 1974. So far this season, and we still have all of February yet to go, here are the numbers:

Bob - 4,809

Dick - 3,054

Jerry - 1,712

So far we have shot 9,575 crows to date this season. The only two other seasons that come close was in 1997 where 8,366 crows were taken that season and last season with 8,035 crows taken between three of us. All the crows taken were on shoots I shared with these two fellas, it dosen't include what they shoot on there own when we are not hunting together.

So, if you like to get after the crows keep your eyes open next fall for this hunt.

Good Hunting fellas.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## blhunter3

Thats ALOT of birds.


----------



## Dutch hunter

Those ARE numbers!

There is only one thing I don t understand?
Crows are the smartest birds I know so after some time they even recognize a car or a change in the field.
Do you guys hunt over a large area or in winter time over bait?

Greetings from a verry addicted Dutch crow hunter. :beer:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Dutch,

Here in the central part of the United States you have the corn belt and below the corn belt they raise peanuts, milo (feed for livestock) pecans and mellons. This is why the crows are here by the tens of thousands.

The common crow is without doubt one of the smartest species of birds in the entire bird kingdom. They rank fourth in bird intelligence for birds around the world! Ducks & Geese don't even come close to even getting on the list. Same for all upland game birds.

Now your wondering why we shoot so many during the season? First of all there are plenty of crows. Second, I hunt not only in my home state of Kansas but in four other states as well. I hunt a good spot once a month inorder to give it a rest. In this way new birds work there way into the area by the next time I hunt the place. You can't be out there shooting at the same crows every weekend because they are just to smart and you will get less and less with each trip afield.

I field hunt crows and also shoot them on there differen't flyways in the afternoon. Both are fun if your in the right spot. One example that comes to mind was a shoot this past November. We were setup for a field hunt in the morning. We didn't do to badly that morning, Jerry and I shot 179 crows up until around 10:30 am. All morning I was watching tons of crows going through 1 mile west of where we were setup. So the next morning we setup 1 mile west and shot there until 4:30 pm and shot 404 crows from one spot. We shot (if my memory is correct) from 8:00 am to 4:30 pm that day. All these birds were trading back & forth from one large field to the next.

If you want to see many good crow shoots on film you can buy "Crow Shooting" or "The Art of Crow Hunting" on dvd over at the CrowMart store on www.crowbusters.com they take all major credit cards.

Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Dutch hunter

Bob,

Thank you for your answer :beer: .
Totally diferent as we are used to.

On a verry good morning we shoot 30 crows.
It s realy a compliment for you guys the way you work things out!
Crowbusters I know, it s a verry good site with tons of info.
This month there will be an article in the Dutch hunting magazine about crow hunting.
Most people won t even hunt crows, they say it s a waist off money (they meen the shells).
I bought myself a .22-250 special for crow hunting and thats a lott off fun!

Take care,

Martijn


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Dutch,

As long as you are enjoying yourself it's not a waste of time. You aught to be very grateful that those guys are cheap and won't spend the money! More crows for you Dutch!

February is a tough month because the birds have been hunted all season.
We shot 91, 86, 140, 70 and 277 on five differen't trips. The 277 was an all day deal. We shot (myself and a friend) 114 in the morning then moved and shot 163 in the afternoon in a differen't area. But..... we went over the 10,000 mark this month! Best season I've ever had in 35 years.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Dutch hunter

10.000!!!??! WOW!!!

Man I ve heard a lot but this drive s me crazy!
I ve got day s with 70 pigeons and than I take a week off to celebrate.
This figures are totally new for me.
What else do you guys hunt, only crows or is there more game?
And it s a compliment that you know the jack daw because I thought you didn t have them?

Well I m off to my hunting buddy know to tell him that we lost with about 9.500 birds from our American fellow hunters ....

Again congrats to ya all!

:beer:

Ps I ve shot something last year that will make you cry... Just let me know when you are ready to know what?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Dutch,

We don't have Jackdaws here in the USA but I know what they look like. I just got in from a hunt, was gone since February 4th. February as I mentioned earlier is a very tough month but here is how we did. This was two shooters, my friend and I. 41, 140, 70, 86, 277, 91, 41, 35, 59, and 101. We quit on a good note. This was my very best season, we shot 10,516 crows, our average was 198 crows per hunt.

October - 1,470
November - 2,114
December - 3,116
January - 2,875
February - 941

Bob A.


----------



## Dutch hunter

Hello Bob,

Please help me out here, did you go on a 17 day hunt just hunting crows?
Those numbers are stunning...
Do you have some picture s off your hunting trip?

Best reagards,

Martin


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Dutch,

Yes, that is right, but we did not hunt everyday.

Over on www.crowbusters.com you can see some photos on the Bulletin Board. They are listed as "Bob's photos"

If you want to see some outstanding film footage of some crow hunts then go to the CrowMart store on the home page. Just click onto where it says "start shopping" don't worry, you can just browse around at the differen't crow items for sale. My two dvd's are called "Crow Shooting" and "The Art of Crow Hunting" I also have a cd on Instructional hand calling with a hand held crow call.

My crow season is over now but we shot 10,516 crows on 53 hunts this season. I shot 5,279 crows this season, Richard shot 3,525 crows with me and Jerry shot 1,712 crows with me this season. I don't count what they shoot on there own, only what is shot with me.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Dutch hunter

Hello Bob,

There is only one thing that I can say: AMAZING!
You guys are pro s as far as I can see...
I m verry interested in crow calling by hand but the sound of our crows are not simulair.
When I was in Fl last year I went to different store s to try some crow calls but never found the one close to how they sound here.
Tonight I will see if I can become a member off crowbusters and oder myself some video s to see how you guys do the job.

In two weeks we are gonna have a good hunt over here. We have started feeding those black rascals so they come in the same spot.
I might not tell you the figure s we shot because they won t be that spectaculair.... :beer:

Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello again Dutch,

I try my very best to get a good shoot every time I go out, but sometimes things just don't go your way, thats why they call it hunting. Weather conditions can make or break a good hunt, so some things are just beyond our control, you just have to make the best of it. I just like to get out, if I don't get a good shoot there is always tomorrow! The main thing is that you enjoy what you are doing. I like breaking in new territory and meeting new people. I feel the same as Will Rogers when he said "I never met a stranger"

Your friends are going to have a heart attack when you show them my two dvd's on crow shooting.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Dutch,

If you want to look at more crow hunting photos then google gofoxpro. When you get to that site look for "Most Viewed" at the top of the web page. Click onto most viewed and you will see some outstanding crow hunting photos.

Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------

